# 2005 altimia 2.5 not firing



## jct71108 (Jan 4, 2014)

iv got a 2005 altimia 2.5 im working on for a customer,he bought it with supposivly a bad engine idk he didnt pay us to diagnoise it anyways we swap engine and car ran great for a few days then it started dying intermittently anyways we towed it back to shop and it eventully got to were it wouldnt start at all,got to looking in to it and its not firing any of the coils......scanned it with computer car has no codes at first we changed ing switch and it started for a few days now cant make it start no matter what we do ps its getting 12volts and ground to coils sounds like a crank sensor but its not setting any codes hate to waste the money .thanks for any help


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Does the old engine has the Crank & Cam sensors still there. If so, swap it. These Altimas is known for bad Crank & Cam sensors going bad.


----------



## jct71108 (Jan 4, 2014)

yes it does but the owner neglected to tell me that it was doin the same thing.....he thought it had jumped time is why he paid us to change it but apparently it was probley not the case


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

I got it. Try this , it could be a long shot. But it might resolve the problem, without spending anything. Try swapping the Cam sensor first see what happens be sure you mark the old one or which is which. Then do the crank sensor see if it behaves differently. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## jct71108 (Jan 4, 2014)

yea i had that same idea a week ago didnt make any differnce..maybe i should just buy i knew crank sensor just seems odd that it done it with both engines and its not setting any codes....i was refering to i swap the crank and cam sensor on the engine bein they are both the same although i havnt try d any sensor from old engine....


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

I have seen them happen. If you want you can just buy the crank sensor 1st then try it. Then the cam sensor. How about the MAF sensor is it clean?


----------



## jct71108 (Jan 4, 2014)

yea mass airflow is cleaned and even swaped it with another......im leaning towards it bein the ecm just hate to buy it pay to get it flashed and be wrong may just have to go through my alldata and start pin point testing everthing just will take lots of time


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Did you tried to do a continuity test on the crank & cam sensors?


----------



## jct71108 (Jan 4, 2014)

nah havnt tried that will have to get a pin out of ecm wiring and test the signal wires to see if there getting contunity through them


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Are the crank and cam sensors fully plastic or do they have a metal cover over the working ends?


----------



## jct71108 (Jan 4, 2014)

metal caps


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

jct71108 said:


> metal caps


on both of them? I see a lot of them when people say they replaced just one and not both. I always recommend both of them need to be replaced.


----------



## jct71108 (Jan 4, 2014)

both are metal caps i havnt changed them i have swapped them from cam to crank......on my scanner it shows rpms when spinning engine over


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The only other thing I've seen a bit of lately is the NATS controller ring on the ignition going bad. But mostly on the Maxima's and 350Z's


----------



## jct71108 (Jan 4, 2014)

i think i found the problem turns out it is firing plugs were just so soaked with fuel i couldnt see it after putting my spark tester on it ,was firing found out the throttle body relay is not bein activated via the ecm there for not sending power to throttle body found the wire that suppose to ground from ecm clip it from harness just temporary and then grounded it with power probe and car will now start for just a second


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Let us know how it turned out.


----------

